# Corn Pudding



## Dove

This is so easy and sooo good as a side dish.
Corn Pudding
1 can cream style corn
1/2 stick of Margarine
2 or 3 Tbls. sugar* ( I use 1 tlbs + 1 tespoon)
2 Tbls. flour
2 eggs beaten 
Mix and bake at 350*
45 min.

I use a 8 or 9" square pan


----------



## kitchenelf

YUM, YUM, YUM - a "real" corn pudding - I've only had the one that uses the Jiffy Corn Mix...can't wait to try this one!  Thanks Dove.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Man! I LOVE corn pudding! Send me some Dove would ya?


----------



## Dove

*corn pudding*

Has anyone tried this corn pudding yet? 8) 
Dove


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Dove;
   I did. made it for breakfast last Sunday. Added a little fresh roasted cooorn to it. Awesome...felt like I was 12 again!


----------



## Dove

*Soups, Stews and Casseroles*

Bubba did you roast the corn yourself? I take it the cooorn was corn on the cob..right :?: Glad you liked it.
Marge


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Yeah Dove. I bought some pretty decent (for _this_ time of year) corn on the cob. I peeld back the husk and pulled the silks, soaked in a sink of cold water for 45 minutes and tossed 'em on the grill for about 20 minutes turning occasionally. Then I cut them off the kernel and added them to the rest of the recipe. What a marvelous flavor!


----------



## kyles

That sounds delicious BubbaGourmet. When I lived in Australia I used to grow my own corn, you can't beat it fresh from the garden! I make a corn pudding similar to this from Nigella Lawson's Nigella Bites cookbook. Which would be in my top ten of favourite cookbook's ever. She cooks her gammon (ham) in coca cola, and serves it with this pudding, divine!


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Kyles
    I often cook a smoked ham (what we here in NC call a _city ham_ )in Dr. Pepper. Talk about good? Man...it'll make you slap your pappy!


----------



## kyles

I must try that, I hate Dr Pepper to drink, but I imagine it would be even better than coke for the ham.


----------



## Dove

Bubba,
Are you talking about that "good ol county salt cured ham" We can't get that in Ca. Have to load up and bring some back to my sons when we return from N.C. It is vacume pakked so it lasts forever. (almost) My one son didn't put his in the ref. last June...he asked me if it was still good. What do you think?  :?  :?                     Marge


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Dove;
   Well, you could cook a country ham that way as well. I like the flavor of country ham so much I generally don't do much embellishment to it. The ham I am talking about is the "Smoked Ham" that you can get all ver the country. 

Speaking of that, in Vermont they make a marvelous ham called a "Corn-Cob Smoked Ham". I love those as well. Very unique flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf

Dove,

I would be inclined to believe that that country ham would still be OK.  Bubba will probably come back and help out with this question.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Thought I did???? :?


----------



## kitchenelf

Ooops, sorry Bubba - I just wasn't sure if you addressed this part of her question 





> It is vacume pakked so it lasts forever. (almost) My one son didn't put his in the ref. last June...he asked me if it was still good. What do you think?



I don't really know the answer except if it looks ok it probably is.  I had one for awhile that was "home" vacuum packed and before I could use it it turned slimy and green


----------



## BubbaGourmet

AahAAA! Missed that part. I would NOT eat one that had not been frozen and was that old. May be fine but why take chances. Food poisoning is oner of the worst kinds of sick!


----------



## kitchenelf

I've had food poisoning 7 or 9 or so times - "it ain't purty"  :roll:


----------



## kyles

After my works do on Friday night I said I had food poisoning. My partner thought it may possibly have been related to a glass of Bucks Fizz, half a bottle of white wine, a bottle and a bit of red wine, and a bacardi or two......hmmmmmmm I wonder!  :roll:


----------



## carnivore

i've had _that_ kind of food poisoning *many* times, kyles.  Of course i always blame the bartender


----------



## kitchenelf

Yes - an alcohol buffet usually has those nasty "food poisoning" bugs ALL over them - you'd think that ALL that alcohol would kill them, huh?   :P

Around here they call it the Monday Flu!!  :roll:


----------



## carnivore

LOL, kitchenelf--i'll be having the "Superbowl flu" here in just over a week.  whenever i catch a cold or whatever, i always say "i guess i'm not drinking enough"--you'd really think that alcohol in the system WOULD kill all those bacteria!


----------



## kyles

I always thought it was the flu injection doing me some good, but it must be all those powerful antioxidants in good red wine!!!  :twisted: 

We had our works do at Manchester United Football Ground. It was pretty hideous, I'm not a huge sports fan anyway. What was funny was the serving staff had no idea what the food they were serving was. We had chicken with some mystery stuffing. The waitress informed us it was mediterranean vegetables......one hour after our meal had been consumed!!! The desert was raspberry meringue tart, how can something with such a divine name be so disgusting??? The pastry was 'orrible.

No wonder I had to drink so much alcohol!


----------



## molly

This looks yummy! I'm gonna try it tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf

Let us know how you like it Molly!!!


----------



## Ekim

So are you to eat this warm or cold?


----------



## middie

dove i made it and it was deeeeeeeeelish !! thank you !


----------



## Dove

middie said:
			
		

> dove i made it and it was deeeeeeeeelish !! thank you !


 
I'm so glad you liked it! I really wanted someone to try it...  Dove


----------



## luvs

thanks for the recipe! i don't really do very well at using recipes, but i'm gonna try this one, but i'm switching the margarine out for butter. (i don't use margarine- too unhealthy). bought my creamed corn today with you in mind!


----------



## Ekim

I hate margarine too.

Tried the corn pudding, but I went too light on the sugar (I think I used less than the recipe said) and cooked it a bit too long.  But it tastes good.  I'll keep this one in mind for later.


----------



## Dove

Creamed Corn makes Luvs think of me and Atonic Jed thinks of me when he sees Dove Bath soap...at least they think of me in a good way..


----------



## crewsk

Dove, I made this last night with supper & I guess I'm going to have to double the recipe next time. I thought hubby was going to lick the dish clean!! Thanks for posting this, it's a keeper!


----------



## Raine

This reminds me of one of our favorites Corn Pie.


Recipe about 4 or 5 posts down.
Corn Pie


----------



## Dove

*Thank you for posting ...I am so pleased that you liked it. I always have to double the recipe.*
*Marge~Dove  *


----------

